# Undervolting iGPU For Saving Power



## ShangWang (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi all,

I have an integrated graphics card Intel(R) UHD Graphics 630 on my Acer Nitro 5 AN515-53 that can be undervolted with Throttlestop.

I currently have it at -40mv to save a little bit of power, I don't use it for games so it is only used for display. I don't want to undervolt it further in case it may cause rare BSOD.

However, I've never noticed any stability issues so far even when I put it to -150mv.

Is it ok to undervolt it at -40mv just for reduced power or not at all because it may cause problems in the future?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 7, 2021)

You need to undervolt both the Intel GPU and the iGPU unslice, equally. If you do not do this, undervolting only the Intel GPU is ignored.


----------



## ShangWang (Jun 7, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> You need to undervolt both the Intel GPU and the iGPU unslice, equally. If you do not do this, undervolting only the Intel GPU is ignored.


I see, thanks. In your opinion do you think it's worth undervolting it at all if there's no temperature issues?


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 7, 2021)

Most people that have an Nvidia GPU do not bother undervolting the Intel GPU. Many screenshots you see show that they are only undervolting the Intel GPU and they did not realize that you also need to undervolt the iGPU Unslice. When I see this, that tells me that they did not do any proper testing and confirm that this part of their undervolt is doing something worthwhile.  



ShangWang said:


> However, I've never noticed any stability issues so far even when I put it to -150mv.


Did you undervolt both the Intel GPU and the iGPU Unslice -150 mV? Do some testing while undervolting both of these. Do you see any significant difference in power consumption or temperatures? Do you lose stability if you undervolt both of these too much?


----------



## ShangWang (Jun 7, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Most people that have an Nvidia GPU do not bother undervolting the Intel GPU. Many screenshots you see show that they are only undervolting the Intel GPU and they did not realize that you also need to undervolt the iGPU Unslice. When I see this, that tells me that they did not do any proper testing and confirm that this part of their undervolt is doing something worthwhile.
> 
> 
> Did you undervolt both the Intel GPU and the iGPU Unslice -150 mV? Do some testing while undervolting both of these. Do you see any significant difference in power consumption or temperatures? Do you lose stability if you undervolt both of these too much?


I likely will have stability issues just to save a bit of power so I'm just not going to undervolt it in case of BSOD. Thank you for informing me of this though.


----------

